
PipesFS: Fast Linux I/O in the Unix Tradition (2008) - mpweiher
https://research.vu.nl/en/publications/pipesfs-fast-linux-io-in-the-unix-tradition
======
amckinlay
Still wish the Linux kernel had zero-copy IPC with pipes. vmsplice(1) can
zero-copy data into the pipe, but the destination process cannot vmsplice(1)
the data out of the pipe without incurring a copy.

~~~
en4bz
Modifying virtual mappings tends to be just as expensive as copying.

~~~
voidlogic
I'd be curious to see if this is still true with large page sizes and to see
on current processors where the cross over point is.

------
LukeShu
The paper mentions that the source code is available at netstreamline.net,
which is now a spam domain. Here's the most recent IA link:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20130624173559/http://netstreaml...](https://web.archive.org/web/20130624173559/http://netstreamline.org/)

If the topic of the paper is interesting to you, you will likely be interested
in other parts of the Streamline project.

~~~
justinjlynn
Looks like it's been re-hosted to university services:

[https://www.cs.vu.nl/~herbertb/projects/streamline/index.htm...](https://www.cs.vu.nl/~herbertb/projects/streamline/index.html)

Unfortunately, it appears that the institution's internal project hosting
system (that would hold the source code I'm after) is down -- I suppose an
e-mail to the department would be in order.

------
navaati
This is probably very interesting but I would need to pay for access to the
article...

~~~
jbapple
Second Google hit when searching for the paper title:

[https://www.cs.vu.nl/~herbertb/papers/osreview2008-2.pdf](https://www.cs.vu.nl/~herbertb/papers/osreview2008-2.pdf)

~~~
navaati
Oh thanks !

------
htor
ooh, this sounds wicked cool! unix pipelines and unix tools is what made me
like computers.

